# Roaster suggestions 1000-2000 euro



## mindwatcher (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm looking for a new roaster around 2000 euro. found some interesting ones.

Does anyone has experience wit this website? https://www.shopcoffeeroasters.com/ .

I'm interesting in the 300g smart coffee roaster price is around 1900 use with shipping cost. dial an amazon coffee does have a similar one now. anyone have already experience with this smart roasters?

Also this one looks interesting, seems a lot cheaper. http://www.forexroasting.com/Product.aspx?id=1342

someone any experience with this one?

http://www.x-coffeeroasters.com/r200-tiny-coffee-roaster/ also a tiny one but looks like a solid roaster.

Or the hottop b 2k+ version.

any other suggestion is welcome.

thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

First of, it looks a bit suspicious that you enter the forum with such a post.

I'm seriously wondering whether you are looking for a new roaster or rather for new customers.

Please introduce yourself and elaborate on your motif and needs (if applicable)!

If this is a genuine enquiry, we're only able to help you if we know what you're intending to use a roaster for, exactly (home, lab, shop, QM, whatever).

Thank you!


----------



## mindwatcher (Apr 3, 2019)

sorry hasi.

just searched whole internet off last days. nothing else to do. broke my neck and collarbone last week. i'm just a coffee lover who is looking for a advanced coffee roaster. My name is wilco kelderman, cyclist in normal life. in private life i'm like to be busy with coffee.

cheers


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

No offence meant 

Loosely followed the Volta, seen someone in the background slip and slide in a corner... was that you? Bugger... will you need surgery? Anyways, get well soon!

As for the different roasters out there, is it important for you to automate the process?

Do you have any previous experience with another machine or will this be your first contact with the topic?


----------



## mindwatcher (Apr 3, 2019)

jep. yesterday i had collarbone surgery. neck will be fine with a neck brace. but f**k shit.....

will be most easy i guess. but i like to learn. so both is oke. No will be my first. So if you have any suggestion....

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Wilco!

Really hope you heal swiftly.

Always enjoy watching you race.

Cyclists love their coffee, and most of the pro peloton are avid enthusiasts.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Well then, I'm sorry to say that it looks like you really have some time to spend on learning how to roast now 

Still, wishing you a speedy recovery!

Roasting your own beans definitely is a rewarding activity, almost a bit meditative.

One pretty awkward starting point for many home roasters is a popcorn machine. It has no controls and uses fluid bed heat transfer, your only variable being the amount of beans you put in. But you can gain some first inpressions (and maybe modify the thingy at a later stage to take more cobtrol - if you're into that).

Other than that, the next level includes the following machines:

- Gene Cafe CBR-101

- Hottop Basic

- Quest M3

The Gene being a hybrid between hot air and rotating drum with some control over the process.

The Hottop Basic being a drum roaster with external cooling tray already. It comes with an automatic mode but lets you define profiles of handle it manually. Pretty versatile I'd say.

The Quest being a miniature traditional drum roaster without any helpers. When looking into learning it properly, but the very hard way, that's for you  (I did)

Hottop and Quest can easily be linked to roast logging devices and software (such as Artisan which is an open source project and therefore freely avilable), the Hottop top model 2K+ even lets software like aforementioned Artisan take control.

These are very common models that you'll find good advice/help/instructions for as well as a wide user base the world over.

Also, used machines and spare parts aren't an issue with these, really.

The main problem with many unknown Asian manufacturers is not only that. As is even the case with Dalian Amazon models that aren't BB spec (Bella Barista in UK offer a revised version done and operating manual written by our very own @DavecUK ) these machines may not work properly or display wrong temp readings. That is due to funny construction details these things come with, if just some engineers and factory workers put some sheet metal together to make it resemble a coffee roaster.

TBH I haven't heard of the models you've posted on top, but that doesn't mean too much... maybe if Dave sees this he'll chime in with a more elaborate view


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

There's also the Fracino Roastilino. It's a fluid bed roaster with PID that can be converted to be controlled via Artisan roasting software. Frans has written an extensive blog about his journey with it http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.com/2014/01/new-pid-plans-for-fracino-roastilino.html

You can usually roast a batch of 225g green beans in about 7 minutes and once you've locked in a profile for one bean type you can easily come back to it again and again. Back to back batches mean you can roast 1.5kg - 2kg per hour. It's not ideal for volume roasting but it's great for repeatability and precise control of the roast process, provided it's been modified to work with Artisan.

It's only worthwhile as a roaster if you modify it as Frans did, otherwise the control over the process isn't great.

HTH



mindwatcher said:


> jep. yesterday i had collarbone surgery. neck will be fine with a neck brace. but f**k shit.....
> 
> will be most easy i guess. but i like to learn. so both is oke. No will be my first. So if you have any suggestion....
> 
> thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not Thee Wilko Kelderman??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The only experience I can give you of the 3 roasters you linked to is to be careful. I have reviewed (engineering reviews) many appalling Chinese roasters, a few dangerous, others where the paint turns to sticky crap, bad electricals, poor performance, fires etc..Most are not really CE approved. I would advise you stick to the more established options.

If you are cash rich and plenty of space 1kg Dalian Amazon, excellent roasts liable to get most if not all you paid for it when sold in 5 or 25 years time. For domestic use only, in 25 years it will look as good as the day you bought it and probably not have required any maintenance at all...apart from the very routine stuff like the chaff draw and possibly brushing some crap off the cooling fan. it's bit peverse that the more money you can afford, the better the roaster and the less you lose when you sell it.

If you are not cash rich, and or space challenged, then there are other roasters, Genecafe, Hottop, Quest M3 and a few others...the genecafe is probably the best bang for the buck and can be power control modded quite easily.

P.S. My mates a keen cyclist and he knows how much I love the weekend road warriors out in force between his place and mine when I go to visit in the summer.


----------



## Mattius2 (Aug 28, 2016)

A real live pro cyclist on the forum. Cool! Get well soon Wilco and back to the racing.

Cormorant also in budget I think?

https://cormorant-roasters.business.site/


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Wilco

first off let me wish you a speedy recovery. I'm going to suggest a slightly more left field option the Ikawa. I know it's a smaller batch option than you wanted but it does have the benefits of full automation and roasting back to back shouldn't be a problem - especially if you're feeling flush and you go for the pro version. It also has the benefit of being highly portable - which I can imagine would be quite beneficial depending on where you're based.

https://www.ikawacoffee.com/at-home/

I myself started on a Quest M3 - and now have a Cormorant CR600 - which I think is a fantastic machine - but fully manual...

The advantage of getting something like the Ikawa is that you'll be able to sell it relatively easily if you don't get on with it, or use it as a sample roaster should you really get the bug









Good luck with your search!

Cheers Phil


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Beeroclock said:


> Hi Wilco
> 
> first off let me wish you a speedy recovery. I'm going to suggest a slightly more left field option the Ikawa. I know it's a smaller batch option than you wanted but it does have the benefits of full automation and roasting back to back shouldn't be a problem - especially if you're feeling flush and you go for the pro version. It also has the benefit of being highly portable - which I can imagine would be quite beneficial depending on where you're based.
> 
> ...


I watched this being demoed at the London Coffee Festival over the weekend - it is one serious impressive but of kit but definitely in the home user territory (sorry, rich home user territory) given that the capacity looks around 50-100g of beans.

Fully blue tooth enabled it allows you to program full roast profiles with real time feedback on whatever device you are using (the demo it was an iPad) - they were selling them for around £1200 but that included a £300 discount if I recall.

Very smart device though.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

I have been using x2 of these machines for over 3 years now, and have roasted 100's if not 1000's of KG's through them. I now believe the V2 is fully CE compliant, check out https://aillio.com/?page_id=18556

I personally think it's a really fantastic machine. Good luck


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

I would like to recommend the Ikawa, too. Professionell roaster use the Ikawa as a sample roaster. Based on the software you can transfer roasting curves to larger roaster (Giesen, Diedrich etc.). So, the Ikawa is working like a large roaster with a small amount of green beans.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kaffeetresor said:


> I would like to recommend the Ikawa, too. Professionell roaster use the Ikawa as a sample roaster. Based on the software you can transfer roasting curves to larger roaster (Giesen, Diedrich etc.). So, the Ikawa is working like a large roaster with a small amount of green beans.


Do you have one then?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Can't help thinking 1200+ is a bit too much for an app-connected Dyson popcorn maker with 60g capacity... (deduct 15-20% loss)

But,of course, Kristian House has one as well!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kaffeetresor said:


> I would like to recommend the Ikawa, too. Professionell roaster use the Ikawa as a sample roaster. Based on the software you can transfer roasting curves to larger roaster (Giesen, Diedrich etc.). So, the Ikawa is working like a large roaster with a small amount of green beans.


I don't think that is true at all. Over time with any sample roaster you will work out how to transfer a profile to another machine. There is nothing magic in this respect with an ikawa. Probably easier to transfer to another fluid bed type roaster if anything.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hasi said:


> Can't help thinking 1200+ is a bit too much for an app-connected Dyson popcorn maker with 60g capacity... (deduct 15-20% loss)
> 
> But,of course, Kristian House has one as well!


I've been to using one of these for 18 months. I like it a lot. Small volume and footprint suits me. If you need volume don't buy this.

It incorporates the same technology as the Pro version which is 3 times the price and has been used to roast beans for multiple brewers cup winners.

Pretty sure you can negotiate a decent discount on these.


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

@DavecUK

Ikawa + Diedrich Shoproaster


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kaffeetresor said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> Ikawa + Diedrich Shoproaster


Ah OK so you know what you said isn't true then.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

It's very hard to get consistency when roasting small samples - 100g or less. This is why the Ikawa has become so popular with roasters, combined with it's portability - makes for a great sample roasters. I say this based on feedback I've read - not experience - though if one pops up at the right price, I will be sorely tempted.

My reason for recommending it to the OP was it's form factor and ease of use. Cyclists often spend much of their time, traveling and away in training camps. Would give one a good idea as to whether roasting was their thing and would be easy to move on or use a sample roaster if desired...


----------

